# Power conditioner/ups ht questions



## ALPHUX (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi
Would anybody care to suggest the way to go with the power conditioner seperate from the UPS as a cheaper alternative to the APC AV BLACKJ TYPE 1.5KVA POWER CONDITIONER W/ BATTERY BACKUP 120V integrated type.
These are about $500 w/out shipping and I figure I could just plug a good power conditioner into one of the cheaper UPS' outlets for much cheaper (around $300.00).
Any ideas Guys?
Thanks in advance.
Steve :scratch:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We've put APC/Belkin/Liebert UPS units on our scopes at work. They put out fairly steady voltage, but it's a bit noisy. There's a huge debate as to whether or not it is audible/visible, but obviously clean power would be better.

APC has a line of AV battery backup units that is supposed to produce much cleaner power (haven't tested them personally), which may be the one you mentioned above.

Personally, I would go with the smallest APC AV backup unit and only have the projector/TV on it for fan/heat protection in case of an outage. I'd use a more traditional (and cheaper) power conditioner for the other components. I've had good experiences with Panamax and (I hate to recommend them) Monster. The Panamax units are much better built, but were pretty pricey ($350 on sale).

Good luck.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

There was a sale running recently that was featured on the front page and in the hot deals forum for the S15 silver which was $249 with free shipping, I believe its back up to $299 but is still a great deal as these were originally selling for up to $1500.

That said I have done the same thing you are suggesting before and it has worked fine, I would look into tripplite as well.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I too was going the smaller (and cheaper) UPS for the projector. I am concerned as to how I would mount one up above the projector on the ceiling. Last one I had used two sealed lead acid batteries but still had to be mounted upright. I see many have mounting holes for wall mounting but if turned upside down would it effect the battery or have a possibility of leaking?

I guess that question has to be posted to each company individually as battery design would probably differ as well as the UPS design.

I agree about the route for power conditioner for A/V and only a need for back up (UPS) for the projector or TV for cooling fan issues.


----------

